# Heeling Stick



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone use a heeling stick? It's great tool and makes walking easy. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_12119989_use-dog-heeling-stick.html

http://www.gundogsupply.com/heeling-sticks.html

I use this one, it's a clicker and retractable stick in one
http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Click-Stick-Dog-Trainer/dp/B0010DNDPA


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I've read great things about using heeling sticks and about how they can really help keep the dog in its correct place beside/slightly behind you. It's something I'd consider using when Liesel's a bit older, if her heeling hasn't improved with time alone.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Today I walked my Sam and a poodle side by side for more than 30 min. Great tool.
I remember Sam was pulling like freight train at that age.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

What age do you think would be alright to introduce it?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The poodle is 5 months old and has no formal obedience training. Even so, worked out vey well. But I guess they suggest the dog should know the commands. 
It's a form of enforcement but does not harm or injure the dog, first article link explains it pretty well. 

I hate using treats except when I introduced the commands. Once the boy understood the command I stopped the food treats. 
That's just me, though.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I can imagine using the stick would feel more humane than letting Liesel pull until she's choking, and it seems to give the walker a lot more control, too.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Can you get these magic heeling sticks in the UK...looks like the business to me.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a long walking stick when we go beating/long walks,,,tried using it as a heeling stick but Ruby just jumps over it!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I just ordered a heeling stick on Amazon....cost 6 quid delivered..hopefully it will stop Darcy dragging me over the icy path's.....if that fail's I can always bang myself on the head with it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Link to a funny thread on another hunting forum...Topic: Homemade heeling stick 
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?63421-Homemade-Healing-Stick


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Why is it tha Vizslas pull like horses when they are on the lead/leash? I don't understand it. Boris is great at free heeling when out walking or when I am feeding the horses in the field - I just tell him close and there he stays. Put a leash on him and he pulls like a husky, and I do all the obvious turning and stopping and give him two seconds in the right place and then off he goes pulling again.

I think that half the problem is that all our walks are off leash, so he probably doesn't do enough leash work, but why does he do it without the leash?

It's abit like a dressage schooling whip, so I think I will have to see if I have one in my tack room before I go on Amazon.

BUT why do Vizsla pull like crazy on the leash?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I think it is because we keep pulling on the lead. My GSD was pulling a lot until we went for some leash pressure classes. 
Interesting, the V doesn't seem to pick up on leash pressure work that easily.

The way I understand is to apply a small amount pressure on the lead and at the same time guide the dog with the stick or block the dog from going forward. If the dog tries to jump over the stick just move the stick up under the dog's chin and guide the dog back into heel. The stick is an extension of the arm. 
A simple flat collar is enough (although I prefer a martingale hound collar because it supports the neck, something like this http://www.pooch.ca/dog-collar-and-leash-dog-collars-hound-dog-collar.asp)


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oooh, I forgot to respond to this one. Thanks, Datacan. We may get this as well and I had _never_ heard of it before your post. Oso is pretty good while walking, but this seems like it may be helpful when passing other dogs and people (certainly his weakness!!). 

When we first put Oso on a leash hotmischief, it was ridiculous. I was so jealous of people whose dogs just walked. We tried a LOT of positive methods and Oso would just pull and yelp (even when I gave him treats for walking 2 or 3 steps without pulling). He eventually got it with consistency of us not walking when he pulled, but it was a battle.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

hotmischief said:


> It's abit like a dressage schooling whip, so I think I will have to see if I have one in my tack room before I go on Amazon.
> 
> BUT why do Vizsla pull like crazy on the leash?


 Ha, ha. All these years I nver knew there was an official "heeling" stick. An old lunge whip, or Batt works just fine. So does a stick, and a leaf rake works excellent.

Maybe it's like one of those Pirelli Carrot Sticks. ;D

V's pull like crazy because of their drive. It's an easy enough habit to break. Next time let the dog pull. Don't pull back, don't turn around, don't talk, don't do anything except stand there like a post and let them pull against themself. If they want to choke themself out ( Figurartively.  ), let them. They will stop, eventually, I promise. the moment they stop pulling, turn them in another direction. Bring them back around, and repeat again.
You can also "bump" a dog just like a horse. Use the leash just like the lead line. A little "buzz" will get their attention, just like a horse. Control the feet, control the mind. Thank goodness dog's only have one mind, and you don't have to teach them both sides. 
It's amazing the similarities between ground manners in a horse, and leash manners in a dog.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Datacan, how about an old Sherwood hockey stick!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Funny video from the forum I posted earlier on heeling stick use ... http://s135.beta.photobucket.com/user/KenBora/media/HPIM3802.mp4.html
Just funny, he doesn't really mean to discipline the dog with it.

In any case the stick is sort of the next step from the marker board. Dog gets rewarded only when it steps on the marker board. The stick, later (used as extension of the arm) guides the dog into proper position. This technique is used in competitive obedience and the Vizsla can excel and Having used the marker board a earlier I noticed Sam is even better than my GSD was. Perhaps a little too overboard and perhaps because he is soooo food motivated even at 21.5 months. By comparison Tony (GSD) behaved like a teenager on house chores.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

AcadianTornado said:


> Datacan, how about an old Sherwood hockey stick!


Just posted... The heeling stick should be semi-flexible but not too flexible... A golf driver fiberglass or graphite shaft . Since I don't golf anymore I may use that.

Julius.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Datacan....do you remove the driver head,, or place the dog on the tee........just kidding my friend.. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got carbon composite tent poles from my old tent that are "quite" flexy, may hunt those out as Ruby does still pull at times. (failing that I've got 3 full sets of golf clubs lol)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's a great idea, Darcy .. use him to fetch golf balls. I may be the only one who wrapped a #1 driver around a tree.


----------

